# TUTORIAL: Mozilla Firefox Cheat Sheet



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 6, 2007)

Its the smallest tut in this whole section!  
I got this site while searching for something.  

*lesliefranke.com/files/reference/firefoxcheatsheet.html

This site contains many interesting things related to Firefox, like:

_Keyboard shortcuts
Mouse Shortcuts
Some useful locations of firefox directories
and a few tricks_

I hope u guys will also like it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks. interesting


----------



## n2casey (Jan 6, 2007)

thx for info.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks dude.Here opera users check this out
*www.aimwell.org/Help/Tips/tips.html


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2007)

thxu


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2007)

My pleasure  
I really appreciate ur feedbacks


----------



## Apollo (Jan 10, 2007)

This is an awesome piece of info, Vishal.  Thanks!


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah! Opera, that's what I usually look out for


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes.. Vish... that cheatsheet is small & neat... might be for his reference 
I saw it sometime back, but everythin's what we discussed here already.
Still u get most of the common info in a single place (within a page-view or so  ).

Sometimes i too do it... anything I wanna refer online, i put it @ my place online... great help it is... I even have a store for my fav FREE sw online.. just in case i forget where I got them or their servers go down!!!

Right now, the guyz got 5 cheatsheets made up... in case u didn't look into it...

HTML CHEAT SHEET

CSS CHEAT SHEET

FIREFOX CHEAT SHEET

JAVA CHEATSHEET

THUNDERBIRD CHEATSHEET

To download/view the pdf formats of the same, just replace the .html with a .pdf in the url...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 11, 2007)

any body knows all shortcut of window like create txt file, create new folder and more plz provide a link


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ Here u go buddy:  

Keyboard shortcuts for Windows
List of the keyboard shortcuts that are available in Windows XP
Keyboard Shortcuts for Windows XP


----------



## Ron (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice Tutorial........


----------



## cooldev007 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the Information Freinds


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ron (Jan 13, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> To download/view the pdf formats of the same, just replace the .html with a .pdf in the url...


Hey,
I am unable to view/download the file in PDF format. Is there anything wrong with my *Morzilla Firefox*. As i am able to do so in *Mozilla.

*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2007)

wow...gud collections.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 13, 2007)

Come on.. yaar.. Ron... once u click those links u get the html version, right...

Now just type pdf in place of html in the address bar. Firefox'll either download it or open it in itself, in which case, u've to save it.
If this doesn't happen, somethin's wrong with ur firefox...

Or just go to... *www.lesliefranke.com/files/reference/; Kya yeh bhi hai samjhaana?


----------



## ketanbodas (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice Collections. Thanks.


----------



## Ron (Jan 14, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> If this doesn't happen, somethin's wrong with ur firefox...


 Yaaa something is wrong with my firefox as i am able to do so in other browser like Mozilla......
I am unable to find the error.........


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 17, 2007)

this si just great work...
__________
great work yar


----------

